# M&S Dine in for €12.50: 13th - 16th August



## Celtwytch (12 Aug 2009)

*Mains:*​Cook! Chicken Breasts with Caesar Melt & Prosciutto
Mussels with Garlic Butter & Shallot Sauce
Rotisserie Chicken
Vegetable Moussaka 
Gastropub Moussaka
Lasagne Al Forno
Cook! Salmon Fishcakes 
The Grill Ginger, Lime & Coriander Chicken Mini Fillets 

*Accompaniments:*
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Frites (Twin Pack)
Maris Piper Crispy Potato Wedges
Summer Traditional Vegetables for Roasting
House Salad Bowl
Mediterranean vegetables
Ceasar Style Vegetables
Asparagus Tips
Cauliflower, Carrots & Broccoli 

*Desserts:*
2 Lemon Soufflés
2 Raspberry Pannacottas
2 Fresh Fruit Tarts
2 Pot au Chocolats
Puff Pastry Apple Pie
Mixed Berries
2 Raspberry & Mascapone Vanilla Slices
2 Banoffee Cheesecake Slices
Chocolate Trifle 

*Drinks:*
Gaston de Veau Chardonnay
Gaston de Veau Merlot
Pinot Grigio Blush 
Apple Presse (Twin Pack)
2ltr Valencia Orange


----------



## suemoo1 (12 Aug 2009)

im starving!!!!!!


----------



## muffin1973 (14 Aug 2009)

Bought the moules & frites and cheesecake - looking forward to it later 

M


----------



## liaconn (15 Aug 2009)

I bought a cooked chicken that would easily feed a family of four, along with the frites and the lemon souffle. I will be making inroads into it tonight. Was very tempted by the mussels. Hopefully they will still have them for the next 'dine in'.


----------



## liaconn (15 Aug 2009)

Aaah! Thought it was  a cooked chicken. Is roasting in the oven as I type.


----------



## woodbine (15 Aug 2009)

liaconn said:


> Aaah! Thought it was a cooked chicken. Is roasting in the oven as I type.


 
i thought it was a cooked chicken until i brought it home.I got some of these meals today and everything looks so nice. So far i've tried the meat balls (not my kind of taste really) and the chocolate trifle (it wasn't great, the chocolate taste was of low grade chocolate)

But i have high hopes for the rest of the meals!


----------



## suemoo1 (17 Aug 2009)

I had the mussells, med vegetables and the panacotta, yum yum!


----------



## Guest116 (17 Aug 2009)

The chocolate trifle was pretty tastless.


----------



## foxylady (17 Aug 2009)

I had the chicken, the roast veg and bramley apple pie. Yum. There was nothing left on anyone's plate.


----------



## muffin1973 (17 Aug 2009)

Mussels were really nice although there was a huge amount of sauce with them - made the table very messy   Chips were good and the cheesecake was delish, all in all very tasty 
M


----------



## Chocks away (18 Aug 2009)

Did not get to Liffey Valley until 6pm  on Sunday. Just the Moussaka (vegetarian) left. Had it with spicy chicken  and it was grand. Maris Piper Crispy wedges (good) and the Raspberry and Vanilla (Hi Vanilla!) Mascarpone slices were yummy.


----------

